# Leasing a plow truck



## TwoBrosLawn

is it possible to lease a truck with plow just for the winter? I am in need a of.a bigger second teruck but my credit is maxed out...good credit but none avaliable to take out another loan.....any ideas


----------



## Matson Snow

TwoBrosLawn;869905 said:


> is it possible to lease a truck with plow just for the winter? I am in need a of.a bigger second teruck but my credit is maxed out...good credit but none avaliable to take out another loan.....any ideas


Check with Hertz..There is a hertz rental near me that rents a plow truck witha salt dog salter in it....Worth a shot


----------



## cretebaby

I got a price from Hertz once. I could have easily bought a nice used truck for what they wanted for rent.

It would probably be more economical to rent a tractor or endloader.


----------



## Matson Snow

cretebaby;869989 said:


> I got a price from Hertz once. I could have easily bought a nice used truck for what they wanted for rent.
> 
> It would probably be more economical to rent a tractor or endloader.


Thats what i thought..It was worth a shot...


----------



## Triple L

TwoBrosLawn;869905 said:


> is it possible to lease a truck with plow just for the winter? I am in need a of.a bigger second teruck but my credit is maxed out...good credit but none avaliable to take out another loan.....any ideas


Its good if you plan on buying it out... But sure gets expensive when you go to bring it back.... I found out the hard way.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

There are some guys that may have older trucks they no longer need. We rented a truck last year for a week when when of ours was in the repair shop. Ask around. You would just have to insure it, and pay a monthly fee.


----------



## Superior L & L

I remember looking at Hertz a few years back  I could not believe the cost


----------



## grandview

First off I'd be more concerned on how deep a hole your getting into.

2nd ,check with United rentals they do them to .


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

My problem is that I don't have the extra money to buy a used truck and I can't take out a loan, I found plenty nice truck for like 5-6K. Thanks for the advice, ill try to figure somthing out


----------



## grandview

TwoBrosLawn;870274 said:


> My problem is that I don't have the extra money to buy a used truck and I can't take out a loan, I found plenty nice truck for like 5-6K. Thanks for the advice, ill try to figure somthing out


I sure hope your not bidding scared or you'll never make it.


----------



## 3311

Try United Rentals.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

Bidding scared???where did that come from....I'm asking about a bigger truck. I'm sold out for this year....bidding scared who said anything about bidding


----------



## grandview

Just the way I read your post. You need money to buy something so you maybe bidding stuff lower then you normally would do if you didn't need the money. I know a few years back United rentals was getting 600.00 a month for a truck with plow and salter on it.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

It hasn't started snowing yet no money coming in


----------



## Superior L & L

grandview;870560 said:


> Just the way I read your post. You need money to buy something so you maybe bidding stuff lower then you normally would do if you didn't need the money. I know a few years back United rentals was getting 600.00 a month for a truck with plow and salter on it.


$600 is a pritty good deal. I thought Hertz was in the $1000.00 area


----------



## Randy Scott

Can you rent a skid loader instead? Or is there too much travel between accounts that require a truck?

You could also consider a sub until you generate enough revenue to look for an additional piece of equipment.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

I got one big com. Account that I need the bigger truck for so I've been thinking of just subbing it out for now


----------



## basher

Sub it out to someone with more then one vehicle, even if you have to give them 85/90% of the gross then you won't have to worry if they can get the job done or not an 10% "pure" profit is better then an irate customer or costs exceeding income. Particularly if you have just one truck stretched to the limit now.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

That's what I'm gonna have to do, as far as subs how do I know who is gonna show up everytime and not screw me


----------



## Randy Scott

TwoBrosLawn;871103 said:


> That's what I'm gonna have to do, as far as subs how do I know who is gonna show up everytime and not screw me


Ahhh, the million dollar question. Good luck with that. I've had good and I've had bad. No way of knowing until you build a report with them. I'd have a back-up plan ready to go either way.


----------



## blowerman

TwoBrosLawn;870274 said:


> My problem is that *I don't have the extra money to buy a used truck and I can't take out a loan*, I found plenty nice truck for like 5-6K. Thanks for the advice, ill try to figure somthing out


Ah, the snow removal business model! Trucks in the 5-6K range sound cheap... If you don't have any extra money and can't take out a loan, (which isn't a good idea when you are betting against snow) how will you operate a business for the season? 
How are you paying for your current truck? Insurance? Fuel? 
I personally plan as if it might never snow here in the Milwaukee area. A great income from snow is never a sure thing, just a statistical average of many years built up!


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

I have a full time job besides my business, so paying for what I have now isn't the problem.


----------



## forestfireguy

I've used subs for years, very very similar to employees. You interview and check references and hope for the best. Having said that, building a plowing relationship with other contractors can be a benefit year round. My preference is to use contractors with other focuses to their business, EX we're a landscape contractor, my best subs are an excavating company and a paving company. You can see how these relationships could be a plus year round. We also do this to limit loss of core business to a sub willing to disregard our sub agreement and risk litigation. I have spent many hours building a network of subs over the years, I can call mid storm and get service failures handled if someone drops the ball, we are also fortunate to have a large fleet, a few older trucks that we don't feel good relying on every storm, but they are at the yard, one with a salter so we can deal with pretty much anything if we can't get a sub to cover another. 

As to united rentals, BAD idea. Looked into it for a site outside our normal area in an urban setting, 1600 month for the truck, 550 month for the plow and they stopped doing salters. Needless to say for 4 months rent we could have bought a nice used truck.


----------

